# Animation clic souris



## Spooky063 (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois créer des podcasts pour mes cours et je me demandais si il n'existait pas des utilitaires qui permettait de suivre le curseur pour une meilleure visibilité.

Je m'explique, je voudrais que lorsque je clic, les personnes puissent voir ou j'ai cliqué avec une sorte de rond autour du curseur ou autre.

J'en ai vu dans certains podcasts donc je pense que ça existe mais je n'en trouve pas. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2012)

OUi j'avais vu ce genre d'utilitaire il y a quelques années...

Je vais rechercher dans ma mémoire et je reviens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

j'ai trouvé 2 utilitaires
Mouseposé
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mousepose/id405904955?mt=12&ign-mpt=uo=4

et iCursor
http://www.maxiapple.com/2008/08/icursor-osx-animez-le-pointeur-de-la.html


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mai 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris, tu cherches à faire des enregistrements de ce qui se passe sur ton écran, en t'assurant que le pointeur reste bien visible et que les clics soient indiqués. iShowU HD Pro propose cette possibilité. Il me semble que Snapz Pro X également mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Dans les deux cas, il y a une démo téléchargeable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Outre les utilitaires proposés par r e m y et Aliboron, il peut être intéresssant de jeter un coup d'oeil du côté de celui-ci (avec Lion, il ne semble cependant pas fonctionner pour les applications en plein écran selon http://roaringapps.com/app:3211) : http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnidazzle/

*Note du modo :* La place de ce sujet est dans "Customisation", pas ici, on déménage.


----------

